# manganese sulfate



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

Will adding pure manganese sulfate show me any significant signs if i have manganese deficiency. It wont be chelated at all. If it had to be chelated where do i get chelating agents from (Online).

Here is something i recently read in a new aquarium book recently put out, i cannot remember the name and this is all off hand. Iron and manganese deficiencies are mostly the same symptoms. Iron is the yellowing of the whole leaf, however, manganese is interveinal chlorosis. That all just means if the whole leaf is yellow then the leaf has Iron def. and if its interveinal its manganese? Can anyone comment on that?

My plants grow fast and pearl but the tops of Rotala macranda are whitish yellow (Only can tell from top view) and its leaves are smaller than normal. Rotala green is yellow at the tip (But finally putting out full sized growth. I add 3/64's tbs csm+b three times a week and maybe 6ml of Flourish Iron whenever its seems necessary. But i think i am low on manganese since i am adding a ridiculas amount of iron and maybe 1/3 of that in manganese.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Shane,

Iron and manganese are constituents of chlorophyll. Iron functions as a co-enzyme in certain enzyme systems, and is involved in the synthesis of chloroplast proteins. Manganese is essential for the synthesis of chlorophyll. As the functions of both microelements are closely related, symptoms of their deficiencies are similar. 

The first symptom of an iron or manganese deficiency is a general yellowing or bleaching of the foliage, termed chlorosis. This makes ense because of the impact on chlorophyll. Typically, you will find that the veins remain green.

Iron chlorosis develops on younger foliage first, as this micronutrient is relatively immobile in the plant. A manganese deficiency may show up in older or younger leaves and also may result in wavy, crinkled, or curled leaf margins. In either case, prolonged deficiency can result in poor or stunted growth.

You can certainly try adding manganese sulfate to see if that corrects the deficiency. I would recommend it being in a chelated form, however. I don't know where you would get it but I am sure there are chelated forms out there.

I don't have the formula for CSM but I thought it contains manganese. I'm a little surprised that you may be experiencing this type of deficiency. However, I am not aware of any guidelines or research on how much manganese dosages so...


----------



## Daemonfly (Mar 21, 2004)

On Greg Watson's site, his CSM+B is listed "2.0% Maganese (Mn - Cheleted)".


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

Greg did not want to sell the manganese sulfate to me because he thought it was a waste of my money. I do thank him for trying to save me money but while listening to my conversation my mom made me cancel the order anyway since it was $1.00 for manganese and 5 for shipping. I dont understand the point in wasting 10 more to make it "Worth it" but whatever. I guess i will not ever find out. CSM+B has MUCH lower manganese/iron ratio as does TMG and Flourish. I dont understand it eithere. I am not up to adding 9/64ths tbsp. No clear sign of much improvement but a little. Flourish Iron is irregular amounts.

The reason i thought it was manganese is because my dad usually recommends foliar sprays when he is working on terrestrial plants of 1part Iron sulfate to ever 1.3part Manganese sulfate. Equals out to be maybe a 1/1 ratio or something like that. Anyhow i wanted to give it a try.


----------

